# wiring



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

So a friend of mine and his wife have been living in their house for four years now. He asked me to stop by and see if I could move the washer and drier to the other side of the basement. While I'm there he mentions that the master bedroom heat has never worked. He said his father, an electrician, looked at it and couldn't figure it out. I jumped out the stat and the relay didn't click. Figure it's burnt out and pick up a new one. Put it in and still nothing. Now I'm wondering. Double checked everything I could without a meter because I thought I was only going to look at moving a washer and drier so I had no tools with me. Then I see it. Something so stupid that his electrician father over looked. That one particular zone control box was being fed 24v instead of 120:blink: moved the wire over to the 120 it was supposed to be on and everything works the way it should. And people wonder why I hate single zone controls. Are people really too cheap to buy a taco 4 zone control when they add a 3rd or 4th zone to a system? I'm wondering how long it was like that before they moved in? Did the previous ho pay to have the master put on its own zone and the original installer botch the wiring or was it messed with by someone after the fact? Either way I just told them they have nature gas in the street and hopefully soon will be getting rid of the oil boiler for a high efficient gas unit.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Good catch, bud, now work'em for the gas install. :thumbsup:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

So what you are really saying is his dad is a moron... :jester:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Good catch, bud, now work'em for the gas install. :thumbsup:


I'm not going to really have to try hard for this one. The old gold that's in there now has seen better days. 



Relic said:


> So what you are really saying is his dad is a moron... :jester:


I've never met his father so I won't judge him on this one thing. The markings on the control were pretty well faded so if he's as old as I think he is I could see his sight being an issue.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I always use a taco or Arco box when I wire a boiler or add a zone. They aren't much more than a single zone control relay. Plus way easier to wire up. Plus how could you not love the pretty flashing lights they have lol. Surprised Honeywell dosent make one. Or maybe they do and ive just never seen one.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

There are two type of sparky.. just like two type of plumbers..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

So what happened with the washer and dryer ?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I always use a taco or Arco box when I wire a boiler or add a zone. They aren't much more than a single zone control relay. Plus way easier to wire up. Plus how could you not love the pretty flashing lights they have lol. Surprised Honeywell dosent make one. Or maybe they do and ive just never seen one.


Not a huge fan of the Arco box. I really like the new taco control. Sealed relay is supposed to last forever, smart priority that unlocks the other zones if the priority zone runs too long and they finally put the lights on the front! Now if they would put a jumper switch one the zones so you don't have to use a jumper wire to make the zones run from the boiler and a on light on the pumps would be nice too.



AlbacoreShuffle said:


> So what happened with the washer and dryer ?


Gave him a price but he has to move some giant rack of computer equipment that I have no idea what it does but looks expensive :laughing:


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I prefer the new Taco as well. Also saves having to wire in a 24v transformer since its built into the box, and the 6 zone has 2 inside to handle more than 4 zone valves.


----------

